# اسمع صلوات الأجبية السبع اون لاين بصوت القمص يوسف أسعد



## gofy (28 سبتمبر 2009)

اسمع صلوات الأجبية السبع اون لاين بصوت القمص يوسف أسعد
بدون تحميل 
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/01/blog-post_1264.html

صلاة باكربصوت القمص يوسف أسعد 
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/08/blog-post_28.html 

صلاة الساعة الثالثة بصوت القمص يوسف أسعد 
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/08/blog-post_4971.html

صلاة الساعة السادسة بصوت القمص يوسف أسعد 
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/08/blog-post_8419.html

صلاة الساعة التاسعة بصوت القمص يوسف أسعد 
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/08/blog-post_7173.html

صلاة الغروب بصوت القمص يوسف أسعد 
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/08/blog-post_1014.html

صلاة النوم بصوت القمص يوسف أسعد 
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/08/blog-post_5563.html

صلاة منتصف الليل - فريق الأنبا أنطونيوس 
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/08/blog-post_7508.html


من موقع 

http://coptictubee.blogspot.com          Coptic Tube   
​


----------



## gofy (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لتشجيعكم الجميل ....  ربنا يبارك حياتكم​


----------



## gofy (28 يناير 2010)

ميرسي على مروركم ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم​


----------

